# Southern States minerals?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone else use "Southern States Top Choice goat minerals"? I do, and I love how my herd looks on it. However I can't really tell the balance of it ... since my boys and my girls get it, I want to be sure it's safe. If anyone else has fed it, how long have you fed it with no issues?

http://www.southernstates.com/catalog/p-9495-southern-states-top-choice-goat-mineral.aspx


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not sure about their goat mineral (they were out when I needed minerals last time), but I got their 2:1 Beef Mineral and it's got some pretty good numbers.

The main important numbers:
Cal 14.25%
Phos 6%
Copper 2000 ppm
Cobalt 40 ppm
Selenium 39 ppm

The salt isn't too bad at 23% which is only 6 points higher than Manna Pro Goat Mineral, which is 17%.

$20.00 for 50 lbs is much better than $10.00 for 8 lbs of Manna Pro.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know, the cost is great! I'm putting the bucks on manna pro for our vacation (paranoid much? Haha!) But if I felt the Southern States was as safe/balanced I would probably completely switch them to it. Seems to have a higher level of copper; I've seen less copper deficiency in my herd since starting it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

My southern states is always sold out of the top choice. I have gotten to know several meat and dairy goat breeders in our area who say the love it and have nice looking herds. I haven't heard any complaints about it. The reason I refuse to buy it is because there is no analysis on it. I need to know what it is in because I supplement heavily on a few things due to deficiencies in our area so without me knowing what is in it I can't feed it.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Found this.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Not much copper in it :-/


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish i knew SS sold goat minerals ! My feed store never told me about it and they sell SS feeds ! They just want me to continue to buy those tiny bags of Manna Pro i guess  

Anyways , keep us posted on how your herd does on them Danielle 
I just bought a big bag of Cargill Onyx  Finally a big bag that will last me much longer then those small bags , lol.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking at that tag, I would go with the one I bought, I'll see if I can get a picture of the tag in a minute.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Critter carnival yours looks much better content wise IMO compared to the top choice goat mineral. I ended up buy sweetlix 16:8 but I had to drive 3 hours to get it. I will ask southern states about the one you got next time 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have seen improvement copper-wise in our herd after starting the Southern States - I'm actually just kinda looking for whether or not it's safe for the bucks and wethers.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh yes. It should be fine for both.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> We have seen improvement copper-wise in our herd after starting the Southern States - I'm actually just kinda looking for whether or not it's safe for the bucks and wethers.


Danielle , what are you looking at , ingredients wise , that makes you question why it may not be good for bucks and wethers ? Im curious


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh nothing, I was just checking with the more experienced goatpeople, haha! The calcium is a bit high but that isn't a problem here.


----------

